# fox launch or 661 rage pads?



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

been looking for some light elbow pads that i will actually wear and they seem to be basically what i want. my kyle straits on my bows. 

might just order em both and fondle them with my own hands to find out.

anybody checked either of these out yet?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

SamL3227 said:


> been looking for some light elbow pads that i will actually wear and they seem to be basically what i want. my kyle straits on my bows.
> 
> might just order em both and fondle them with my own hands to find out.
> 
> anybody checked either of these out yet?


I just picked up a pair of 661 Rage elbow pads last Saturday. Worn them a couple times and I really like them. They don't slip, aren't too hot and cover my elbows well.

They seem to be a little better made thaw the Fox pads as well.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

hope they better than fox for 10 bones more. 

how is the sizing.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the Rages and like them. I think they run a little small. I'm 5'6" with somewhat thinner arms and wear mediums.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

k. im 6'2" and my arms are on the skinny side. like 11in on either side of my elbow arm outstretched.

i was thinking mediums. and its sounding about right


----------



## russssellll (Feb 19, 2012)

661 makes a really good product and so does Alpinestar.


----------

